
Embedded builtins - stablemap
https://v8project.blogspot.com/2018/08/embedded-builtins.html
======
juancampa
This is great not only for browsers but possibly for microservice/FaaS type of
architectures.

Does anyone know if sharing of built-ins across processes is/will be available
on node.js? I couldn't find any issues specifically discussing this on node's
repo

~~~
comex
Since the builtins are embedded directly into a read-only section in the
executable, the OS will automatically share them between all processes using
that executable; no need for node.js to do anything special.

------
marktangotango
_Back in 2015, builtins were mostly implemented in self-hosted JS, native
assembly, or in C++. They were fairly small, and creating a copy for every
Isolate was less problematic_

So bizarre, they made this problem for themselves then had to undo it with the
presented contortions. Accidental complexity anyone?

